# -e yansımak



## miraculeuse

*Selam Herkese,

"-e yansımak" demek istiyorum ama kurmak istediğim cümlede reflect ya da influence olmuyor sanki. Şöyle ki,

"Enerjide dışabağımlılik elektrik fiyatların**a yansıyo**r"*

*teşekkürler*


----------



## shiningstar

Selam

"impact" ı kullanın isterseniz

Foreign energy dependency (dependence on foreign energy) shows its impact on the power bills


----------



## dawar

Shiningstar in teklifi kesinlikle doğru ama burda ben reflect kullanırdım.

Foreign energy dependency reflects on the power bills

Bunu ingiliz meslektaşlarım sürekli kullanıyorlar.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Fikirler için teşekkürler !!*


----------



## shiningstar

dawar said:


> Shiningstar in teklifi kesinlikle doğru ama burda ben reflect kullanırdım.
> 
> Foreign energy dependency reflects on the power bills
> 
> Bunu ingiliz meslektaşlarım sürekli kullanıyorlar.


 
Aynen, ben de "reflect" i kullanırdım. Ancak kimi durumlarda bunu kullanırken dikkatli olmak gerekiyor zira "reflect on = -de düşünmek" anlamına da gelebiliyor.


----------



## dawar

Anladım. Tembih için teşekkürler


----------



## shiningstar

"reflect on" yerine "reflect in" mükemmel olurdu bence ama bunu bir de native speakerlardan soruşturmak gerekecek sanırım.


----------



## lapsangsouchong

Merhabalar,

I'm fairly new to Turkish, but I've been doing English for a while now...

"Reflect on" does indeed mean "-de düşünmek": _Erdem reflected on the end of his relationship with Ceren_; _In the final chapter, the author reflects on Turkey's Ottoman past..._ 

It can also be used regarding the reflection of light, first of all literally--but usually with on*to*:  _The metal screen above the altar reflected beams of sunlight onto the whole congregation_.

However, we need this meaning (even though it's with a slightly modified preposition) to understand another, non-literal meaning of "reflect on".  This is when it is used with an adverb, to show that something (an event, an action, etc.) places something--or more often some*one*--in a negative or positive light: 

_Widespread public drunkenness reflects badly on Britain's image in Europe

The high survival rate of her patients reflected well on Dr Alev, Izmir's finest neurosurgeon.
_
But--as you can see--it doesn't really work here.

The construction you're looking for is in the passive voice: "to be reflected in".  Literally this refers to something that reflects light: _His ugly face was reflected in the rearview_ _mirror_: you can see his ugly face in the mirror.  But this construction is also used metaphorically when you can 'see' something 'in' something else.  Hence,
_Dependence on foreign energy *is reflected in* electricity prices_--you can 'see' the dependence on foreign energy 'in' the fact that electricity prices are high.  More examples:

_Dr Alev's skill as a surgeon was reflected in the high survival rate of her patients.

Erdem's inability to forget Ceren was reflected in the fact that, years later, a glimpse of a red-haired girl was enough to make him reflect on the failure of their relationship.

_(Obviously, using two constructions with 'reflect' as I did in that sentence would be poor style.  But you get the point.)

Iyi geceler!


----------



## dawar

Great explanation. teşekkürler


----------

